

Show HN: Twitter Bootstrap Grid Generator (draw rects over ANY site) - superasn
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bootstrap-grid-generator/hnhmbddaldgbmknmobkokdjmgchclohp?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-dialog

======
superasn
The concept is you can make rectangles over any website to generate a
Bootstrap 12 col grid. No more class="row" or class="md-col-*" by hand [1][2]

You can even nest rectangles inside each other to create nested rows and cols.

The source code is here:
[https://github.com/minutephp/bootstrapgridgenerator/](https://github.com/minutephp/bootstrapgridgenerator/)

Sorry it asks permissions to run on all websites but it runs as event pages
not background pages (so nothing happens until you click the "draw" button).

I wish there was a less intrusive to get the same working with less
permissions but I couldn't find it yet.

Your comments and suggestions are welcome as always.

Hope the designers will find it useful.. Happy hacking! :)

[1] [http://getbootstrap.com/css/#grid](http://getbootstrap.com/css/#grid)

[2] Demo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFEeVQsB9j8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFEeVQsB9j8)

